# Vote: Launch New Code?



## ScottW (Jun 29, 2006)

I have spent the best portion of every spare minute of my life for the last two months building an entirely new Macosx.com. While I will spare all the details for later (hehe, you have no clue what your voting on) I have a question for everyone and I will let the vote count, so that whatever the poll results are at end of day on July 3rd, I will go with that.

So, the question...

The new site includes all new code, no old code was used. This is not a GUI change (while it includes that) it is a major overhaul of the entire site which brings more additions and some subtractions from the current site. This is probably the "best thing" to happen to Macosx.com in a long time.

That said... and this is the poll question. Would you rather I wait up to 3 more weeks to complete all the little details, features and functionality and launch the site in almost perfect condition... OR would you prefer I launch the site knowing 2-3 weeks of tweaks, feature enhancements and what not are required and things could be a little dusty while construction completes?


----------



## amrcnidt961 (Jun 29, 2006)

Go for it!

I'd be glad to point out anything out-of-the-ordinary I notice.


----------



## ksv (Jun 29, 2006)

It's better to have two thousand pairs of eyes to look over your work and point out the little quirks, than dedicating yourself entirely to the task. Your focus should be on fixing the errs, not finding them.

Looking forward to see the result : )


----------



## ScottW (Jun 29, 2006)

I will say this... that what goes live should be pretty stable (in theory). It will not be a matter of cleaning up bugs (Im sure some will show their ugly head) but finishing features which would not be completed yet, mainly in the Support System area. But we are talking novelity features more than anything.

I would not put live anything in which core functionality was broke.


----------



## Mikuro (Jun 30, 2006)

I voted Yes, because...because I'm crazy, I guess.  I think the real question is, do you want to hear a thousand people complain about exactly the same things that are already on your "to do" list.

So if you're ready to go, then I say go!


----------



## speXedy (Jun 30, 2006)

I'd say for for it! As others have said, better we can tell you what else needs to be fixed. It would make for a great July 4th bang.


----------



## MrNivit1 (Jul 1, 2006)

Can you open the new code to a select few (i.e. mods/techs) and get inteligent feedback that way on anything that needs fixing as opposed to getting a flood of 'h3lp!!1! fix thi5...' from the general MacOSX.com public?  I'd wait to get the code tightended up to save a lot of headaches later on.


----------



## ScottW (Jul 1, 2006)

My idea was to offer a beta period to a select group of people, however it is such a dramatic code change that it would be hard to implement on live data (ie, this site) without first upgrading VB and doing code modifications so the old code can deal with new code stuff. A lot of extra work.


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 2, 2006)

Yeah, just go for it - I mean how many bugs etc can there be? We will anyway see once you launched the new site...

And about the beta-testing thing. I wouldnt do it, its just too much work.


----------



## fryke (Jul 2, 2006)

Let's have a "beta-day on 4th of July" or so. Back everything up, so worst case, you can go back. Then we'll have a try-out day, and if all goes well, we'll be on the new code. If not, we'll go back to the backup, and independence day just never happened.


----------



## ScottW (Jul 2, 2006)

hehe. It won't be that bad fryke.  At least, it better not be.

Actually... since yes appears it will win... then I will start the announcement process on the evening of the 3rd, but final code migration will not happen until that coming weekend.


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 3, 2006)

So basically, the new site will be (finally) up and running on Monday, so the old site will be last seen Saturday/Sunday?


----------

